
Here's How Police Get a Suspect's Facebook Information - treskot
http://mashable.com/2012/12/18/police-facebook/
======
gregcohn
Twitter are fairly transparent in their policies. You should read this if you
want to get a sense for how a large social network can operate with "best
practices" -- at a level that's practical anyway -- with respect to protecting
user information: [https://support.twitter.com/articles/41949-guidelines-for-
la...](https://support.twitter.com/articles/41949-guidelines-for-law-
enforcement).

Of particular interest is their link to
<http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/2705>, the part of the Stored
Communications Act that allows a gov't entity to prevent the network from
telling the end user about investigations under certain rules.

You should also take a look at the EFF's best practices stuff, such as
<https://www.eff.org/wp/osp> (dated).

------
listaware
The article only covers the police. I wonder what the potential differences
there are that could be in effect for other agencies in the US or
international forces. Is there still a real black back door for the right
level of clearance ?

~~~
treskot
Well other international forces could break in to those back doors. Or maybe
facebook could gladly allow them in. As they say nobody is above the law!

------
mtgx
"Police need a subpoena in order to access "basic subscriber records"
including name, length of service, credit card information, email address(es),
and a recent login/logout IP address(es). For the next level of information,
including message headers and some IP addresses, a court order is required"

Those are the "basic" records?

~~~
treskot
"For the real bounty -- messages, photos, videos, wall posts, and location
information -- a search warrant is required."

Wondering why 'credit card information' is considered a basic record!

